# 2015 Pork Roll Festival @ Mill Hill Park in Trenton, NJ on Saturday May 23



## thackman (May 22, 2015)

The 2nd Annual Pork Roll Festival is being held at the Mill Hill Park in Trenton, NJ from 10:00AM to 7:00PM on Saturday May 23.

Who is planning on coming out, its gonna be a great time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






For those of you that don't already know Pork Roll is a type of large hickory smoked sausage made from pork shoulder cooked in its own canvas sleeve and then hickory smoked.  Its only found in or around Trenton, New Jersey and its awesome.


----------



## thackman (May 22, 2015)

Lots more info @ http://porkrollfestival.com/ Thanks Everyone.


----------

